# Hurricane lake



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

I took my wife, daughter and a young man fishing yesterday at Hurricane lake. That water is definetly down 3-4ft easy. We went out to do some bream fishing and boy that lake has some huge blue gills! If we had went out a little earlier we could have loaded the boat but we went really late and I didn't want to have the kids out so late because they have to go to school. But if you want some nice size ones they are there. Crickets are the way to go. :thumbup:


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the report. How deep were you fishing and was that in the middle of the lake or off the banks a little? You ever tried Karick by any chance?


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Just off of the banks in about 3ft-4ft of water. I went to Karick Saturday but only hit one bass right before we docked. There were others out there and they were having some tough fishing also.


----------

